
Dreams Escalate in Weirdness as the Night Wears on (2014) - bookofjoe
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/dreams-escalate-weirdness-night-wears-180952782/
======
bookofjoe
>The effect of time of night on wake–dream continuity.

[https://psycnet.apa.org/record/2014-38118-001](https://psycnet.apa.org/record/2014-38118-001)

